# Can IBS cause nausea!!!



## young and resless (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey guys just been diagnosed with IBS. W







hat i dont understand is that the common symptoms are pain and diahroea no one ever talks about nausea i suffer from severe nausea some times 24hrs a day!! Does anyone else have this as there main symptom. What helps??


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

I have nausea with my IBS and I think what you eat directly effects this more so than stress / environment. Peppermint tea calms my stomach down and keeping regular eating patterns makes it easier to judge when the sickness will arrive!Hope that helps you!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

IBS can cause nausia, bu im not sure how to help it. Peppermint tea is always a good one. Ginger can settle the stomach. My friend used to eat a ginger biscuit every morning.Maybe taking a trvael sickness pill might help. I really don't know. SOrry i couldn't be of more help. I sugges posting on the main forum.Good luck.


----------

